# Differential Lock



## w8tnonu22 (Feb 3, 2009)

Have any of you come up with a creative way to hold your differential lock down unassisted without purchasing a pin-lock?


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

Zip-tie. Pull the lever and put the zip tie on but not so tight that you can't slip it off the end.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

rubba band!


----------



## w8tnonu22 (Feb 3, 2009)

I was thinking of shortning a bungie cord. Just wondering if any of you have done this. Thanks.


----------



## muddy-one (Mar 3, 2009)

I have used a zip tie and works good, but would still recommend getting the pen-lock.


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

i rarely use mine. i like my front diff in one piece


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

me too bump530 i try to not use it and i thinki have only used it once or twice anyways


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

i have a pen lock on mine and try to never use the locker
of course with 30" backs i rarely use 4wd


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

HeadC1 said:


> i have a pen lock on mine and try to never use the locker
> of course with 30" backs i rarely use 4wd


 
unless ur following me that is


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

bump530 said:


> i rarely use mine. i like my front diff in one piece


 :werd:


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

A friend of mine just learned the costly lesson of trying to shift into 4WD while already stuck in 2WD and spinning tires. There was'nt much of his front diff salvagable, it looked like a bullet shot out the bottom of the case. Sad part is he knew better.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

^^^^^Yep, dumb azz we ride with did the same thing....^^^


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

yeah i do hate that about the brutes, since i like to show off sometimes going through a hole in 2wd thats bad but then if i bog it down im always so cautious to put it in 4wd spin the tires really slow until it clicks in, but usually i try and keep it in 4wd


----------



## Rúnar (Mar 13, 2009)

where can i get pinlock i ride alot in snow and it is not easy too hold the lever all the time


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

holdin that lever all the time is a bad thing!


----------



## muddy-one (Mar 3, 2009)

Rúnar said:


> where can i get pinlock i ride alot in snow and it is not easy too hold the lever all the time


Highlifter sells them


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

BigP said:


> holdin that lever all the time is a bad thing!


I ride in snow alot too and hardly ever need the diff lock unless I'm stuck.


----------



## Barry5212 (Mar 9, 2009)

I have the pen-lock nice accessory


----------



## kboswell04 (Feb 10, 2009)

http://www.denniskirk.com/jsp/common/Frontpage.jsp also has the Pen-Lock


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Barry5212 said:


> I have the pen-lock nice accessory


 
Can you post a pic or vid on how it works?


----------



## muddy-one (Mar 3, 2009)

All you do is pull the dif lock lever and push a button to lock. And pull the lever again and the button will pop up unlocking.


----------



## w8tnonu22 (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm just going to use most of your suggestions and us it more sparingly.


----------



## kboswell04 (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

muddy-one said:


> All you do is pull the dif lock lever and push a button to lock. And pull the lever again and the button will pop up unlocking.


Nice.

But can you drive all the time with this engaged? Seem like it would be hard on the front diff, axles, bearings, etc...?


----------



## muddy-one (Mar 3, 2009)

I never have. I like to use it when about stuck and you need to work the bike back and forth. Just a little easy'r not having to hold the lever in.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

muddy-one said:


> I never have. I like to use it when about stuck and you need to work the bike back and forth. Just a little easy'r not having to hold the lever in.


Only time I use it too.


----------



## Silverbrute06 (Mar 28, 2009)

You just pull the diff lever then push down the pen-lock, it locks the lever just like the rear brake


----------



## Rúnar (Mar 13, 2009)

great thank you 

i use it in the hills


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Would be great for rock crawling. 
I have wished i had mine when stuck and having to work the bike.


----------



## bruteforce128 (Jun 4, 2011)

i cant get my diff to work right just rebiuld the front working good just cant get it to lock any idea ???? 

What did I do wrong . oh yeah its a 08 kawasakli bruteforce 750 love it i rid hard so thats why it broke on 
me the back diff broke too got fixed


----------



## bruteforce128 (Jun 4, 2011)

oh yeah i ues a rubber ban a round it . it works good for me when the front diff worked right ...


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Cable out of adjustment maybe?


----------

